# The Countdown is On!



## jstar (Feb 22, 2003)

My first competition is a mere 11 weeks away now so I decided to document the rest of my journey here, online for feedback, criticism and most of all - motivation!!! I will be competing in the Figure class and I have been working with a trainer (online)who is also a fitness competitor (and champion)so I know I am in good hands. I just have to "follow through" on my intentions and stay on my diet and training regimen. 

I started dieting at 16 weeks out. Admittingly, I've had a few cheats  but still made good progress. I know I need to go from loosely following the program the best I can to following it to a tee..that has been the challenge. 

Although my bodyweight has only gone down by a half a pound in the past 5 weeks, I have been losing inches, thus replacing fat with muscle. The progress has come to a halt so I am going to start carb cycling next week (at 10 weeks out). Since I began I have noticed the biggest change in my legs. Leg strength is way up  and I feel how BIG they are under the layer of fat. My shoulders are a weak point so we are going to switch up my routine to emphasize them more. A few weeks ago I hurt my shoulder so I was doing rehab-only (weightless) delt exercises for 2 weeks to let them repair. Now I am doing my regular shoulder routine with lighter weight and the rehab. This will change soon so I will post it once I know exactly what I will be doing.

I will post what this week looks like even though it will change next week:

Weights:
S 2/22: 45 cardio 
S 2/23: 45 cardio
M 2/24: 45 cardio
T 2/25: Chest/Biceps/Abs
W 2/26: Legs/Abs
T:2/27: 45 cardio
F:2/28: Back/Triceps/Shoulders/Abs

I've been doing the same split all along but started out with 3X30 cardio and built up to 4X45. All cardio is done first thing in the morning before eating. (No thermos)

Diet:
6 meals a day - 7 on training days (Post w/o meal)

Averaging 2000 cals...185 C, 185 P, 62 F

Meals vary day to day but usually I only have starchy carbs in meals 1,2,and 3 (and post workout)...that is if I am good!! 

Stats:
2/22/03
Height: 5'8"
Weight: 136.5
Relaxed Waist: 29.75"
Waist sucked in 28.5"
Narrowest Part of Waist: 27.5"
Hips: 38.25"
L Bicep: 10.88 -11" (unflexed)
R Bicep: 10.75" (unflexed)

Updates will be every Saturday until showtime! 

Oh yeah, here's my pics taken 2/13/03..about 12 weeks out.


If anyone has any input - please comment. I can use all the help I can get. 

P.S.
I am not using bodyfat % testing to track my results as I have had widly varying results with it in the past. I would appreciate any competitors who would help me figure out: HOW MUCH MORE LBS OF FAT DO I NEED TO LOSE, in your opinion?

Thanks!


----------



## jstar (Feb 22, 2003)

OK I am clueless as to how to post pics. I dont have winzip so I dont think I can download them. They are in a photo album on Walmart's website. I can email them to a moderator and then they can post them in here. Any takers?


----------



## Monolith (Feb 22, 2003)

> _*Originally posted by jstar *_
> OK I am clueless as to how to post pics. I dont have winzip so I dont think I can download them. They are in a photo album on Walmart's website. I can email them to a moderator and then they can post them in here. Any takers?



just link them to this thread.  put the url to the pics in IMG tags.

and where in MA are ya?


----------



## jstar (Feb 22, 2003)

Hey Monolith, 

I would do that but it would give everyone total access to my account so I would rather not. If I choose "share photos" however I can email them to whoever...

In in the south shore, how 'bout you?


----------



## w8lifter (Feb 22, 2003)

You can email them to me if you like just send me a pm and I'll give you my email addy


----------



## lina (Feb 22, 2003)

Hey jstar!

I was wondering where you were..

welcome back!

which show are you going to do?  NPC, NABF or INBF?


----------



## jstar (Feb 23, 2003)

Hey Lina! 

How have you been? 

I've been around IM a little but haven't really posted much.

The show I'm doing is WNBF, which is part of the INBF. 

I just got back from a Figure Seminar given by the show's promoter and last year's figure winner and it was great! I am so glad I went because all the things they went over are certainly things I would not have even thought about.We have to do a "model walk" one at a time and after everyone completes their walk we all come out on stage in a line and do quarter turns. We were practicing them in our heels so now I know exactly what to do and what not to do as I practice at home. Only 4 other girls who would be in my class attended and all of us were first-timers so I might actually have a shot. I am excited!

I was thinking of doing NPC figure next year but a few people there were telling us that those girls are rather large (like natural bodybuilders) because there is no drug testing. In fact, the INBF is the only organization that requires fitness and figure competitors to be drug tested.


----------



## lina (Feb 23, 2003)

Hey Jstar!!!!

I actually know which seminar you are talking about and I was thinking about going to that one but I didn't think I was going to be ready soon so I decided to do it next time...I have too much going on and my plate is full right now.  I did get some info from Nancy Andrews.  I am planning to go to watch the NPC and the Northeast Classic one so I'll be rooting for ya!!   

Talk about big though...I thought last years figure winner was great looking and NPC level looking...great size...!  That's great that they had you all practice and go through the motions!  Sounds like it was worth it.

Yes I am glad that they are testing so diligently and that's good.  I think this is a great contest to start out with and they look like a good organization.


----------



## jstar (Feb 24, 2003)

Hey Lina!

Yes that's the show!

You should definitely do the show if you have the time. A lot of the girls there (and there were only 6 others) were 1st timers and haven't even begun dieting or seriously getting ready. I started at 16 weeks out but that is because I have more bf% to lose! Also there is a Masters division too and 2 of those girls are in that class.

Last year's winner was there, she is pretty small in person, none of the girls were too big, which is good for me! It's presentation and conditioning that are key to doing well.

If you changed your mind there are going to be additional posing classes coming up. I will give you the dates but I don't have the flyer right in front of me at the moment. 

Take care


----------



## lina (Feb 24, 2003)

I guess I'd qualify for Masters pretty soon!   But I think that's only for the bb.  I'm more interested in figure.  

Sounds like the odds are good for ya!   I can't believe that some girls have not started dieting yet.  I think being a perfectionist that I am I need atleast 6 months- 1yr (j/k)!   No, I think I'm going to just enjoy the shows this year and maybe do something in the fall or next spring... 

So where are your pics girlie? I wanna see!


----------



## jstar (Feb 24, 2003)

> I can't believe that some girls have not started dieting yet. I think being a perfectionist that I am I need atleast 6 months- 1yr (j/k)!



Yeah, no kidding! Most of them are already really lean though so they probably don't have to diet as long. One girl from last years show said she talked to another girl right before they took to the stage and this chick was eating french fries the day before  Too funny!




> No, I think I'm going to just enjoy the shows this year and maybe do something in the fall or next spring...



Cool   



> So where are your pics girlie? I wanna see!



W8lifter's going to post them


----------



## jstar (Feb 27, 2003)

Ok, still working on the pictures. I need to download them first to my PC if I can.

Well I haven't posted a darn day of eating or training but I will starting Saturday, when I get my new plan.


----------



## jstar (Feb 27, 2003)

test


----------



## jstar (Feb 27, 2003)

*Finally!!!*

Yes!!! Finally I am able to post these. All comments are welcome!


----------



## jstar (Feb 27, 2003)

Backside (Yikes!)


----------



## jstar (Feb 27, 2003)

Side View


----------



## jstar (Feb 27, 2003)

another side


----------



## jstar (Feb 27, 2003)

Legs


----------



## jstar (Feb 27, 2003)

Back


----------



## jstar (Feb 27, 2003)

last one


----------



## jstar (Feb 27, 2003)

Sorry for some of the sideways photos...

anyways i am 10 weeks out so please help me figure out how much I need to lose before the contest. 

Thanks!


----------



## jstar (Feb 28, 2003)

*2/28/03* 

*Cardio* 
45 Minutes - Elliptical 

*M1* 
1/2 Cup Oats
1 egg
1 eggbeater
multivitamin
glutamine

C: 344.5
C: 36.5
P: 33
F: 8

*M2* 
1/2 Cup Oats
5 oz. Turkey
1 TBL Flax Oil

C: 420
C: 27
P: 39
F: 18.5

*M3* 
1/2 Cup Oats
5 oz. Turkey

C: 300
C: 27
P: 39
F: 4.5

*Workout

*M4 - Postworkout* 
10 oz. Orange-Pineapple Juice
2 Scoops Whey
Glutamine

C:270
C:41
P:25
F:1.5

*M5* 
5 oz. Turkey
1 TBL Flax
1 cup veggies

C:300
C:13
P:35
F:15.5

Totals:
C:1634.5
C: 144.5
P: 171
F: 48

That's too low...should be higher but today was poorly planned. Starting tomorrow I will be PREPARED!!!

BTW, I normally don't do weights/cardio on the same day if I can help it but this past week was messed up. Hopefully by journaling every day I will be accountable and do what I am supposed to do instead of winging it. Crack the whip  

*Workout:* 
Back/Shoulders/Triceps:

Wide Pulldowns:
12/50
10/60
7/65
8.5/60

Shrugs
10/40
10/40
10/40

Seated Cable Row
12/55
7/60
7/60

Tricep Pressdowns
15/60
12/70
10/80

Lying DB Tri Ext
12/10
5/12
12/10

Seated DB Lateral Raise 
11/8
10/8
10/8

Rear Delt Machine
13/45
12/50
6/55

Crunches
Superset: Front, Left, Right
3 x 15 each

Shoulder Rehab - no weights used
Lateral Raises - 2x10
Pullovers - 2x10
Shoulder Rolls (Front & Back) - 2x10
Circles (Front & Back) - 2x25


----------



## jstar (Feb 28, 2003)

Change of plans:

Originally I was supposed to change my diet/training this week but now it looks like this:

*10 Weeks Out: 3/1 - 3/7* 

Diet:       Same
Cardio:   4 X 45 (in the a.m.)
Training: Same

*9 Weeks Out: 3/8 - 3/14* 

Diet: Carb-Cycling
Cardio: ? - may change
Training: New Plan, prioritizing shoulders

I will post the new program once I get it.


----------



## lina (Feb 28, 2003)

Hey I'm no expert but you look pretty good already...

Just keep at it and you'll get there...

I'm sure your trainer knows what to do

Also, better start tanning!


----------



## jstar (Feb 28, 2003)

> Also, better start tanning!



 That is exactly what my trainer said too!

I am going to try the spray-gun tan at TVigs. They use Jan Tana and they will also be at my show for touch-ups. Nancy said (as white as I am  ) that you only need to do it once to get dark enough for the show. I will do a "test trial" before I snap my 8 week pics to see for myself.


----------



## w8lifter (Feb 28, 2003)

Keep it up jstar


----------



## jstar (Mar 1, 2003)

Thanks W8!


----------



## jstar (Mar 1, 2003)

*Stats Page*

*Stats: 3/1/03 - 10 weeks out* 

Weight: 135.5
Tanita: 29%
Relaxed Waist: 29.25"
Nat. Waist: 28.5"
Narrowest Part: 27"
Hips: 38"
Right Bi: 11" 
Left Bi: 11"

*2/22 - 11 weeks out* 
Weight: 136.5
Tanita: 29%
Relaxed Waist: 29.75-30"
Nat. Waist: 28.5"
Narrowest Part: 27.5"
Hips: 38.25"
Right Bi: 11" 
Left Bi: 11"

*2/15 - 12 weeks out* 
Weight: 137
Tanita: 31%
Relaxed Waist: 29.5"
Nat. Waist: 28.25"
Narrowest Part: 27.25"
Hips: 38.25"
Right Bi: 11" 
Left Bi: 11"

*2/8 - 13 weeks out* 
Weight: 137
Tanita: 29%
Relaxed Waist: 29.75"
Nat. Waist: 29"
Narrowest Part: 27.5"
Hips: 38.25"
Right Bi: 11"
Left Bi: 11"

*2/1 - 14 weeks out* 
Weight: 136.5
Tanita: 30%
Relaxed Waist: 30"
Nat. Waist: 29"
Narrowest Part: 27.25"
Hips: 38.25"
Right Bi: 11"
Left Bi: 11"

*1/19 - 16 weeks out* 
Weight: 136.5
Tanita: 32%
Relaxed Waist: 30.5"
Nat. Waist: 29.5"
Narrowest Part: 28"
Hips: 38.37"
Right Bi: 11"
Left Bi: 11"


----------



## jstar (Mar 1, 2003)

*3/1/03* 

*M1* 
3/4 Cup Oats
1 egg
1 Better N' Eggs
5 fresh strawberries
glutamine
multivitamin

C: 402
C: 59
P: 22.5
F: 9.5

*M2* 
3/4 Cup Oats
5.75 oz. Turkey
1 Cup Salad
1 TBL Flax oil

C: 547.5
C: 47.5
P: 46.6
F: 20.225


*M3* - Postworkout
2 Scoops Whey
1 Cup 1% Milk
Glutamine


*M4* 
6.25 oz. Turkey
1 Cup Salad
1 TBL Flax Oil

*M5* 
1/2 Cup Oats
1 Scoop Whey


----------



## lina (Mar 2, 2003)

> _*Originally posted by jstar *_
> *M4 - Postworkout*
> 10 oz. Orange-Pineapple Juice
> 2 Scoops Whey
> Glutamine



Ditch that Orange-Pineapple juice.  Use water instead and cream.  Probs 1 T heavy cream. W8 or Dp could tell you how much...


----------



## jstar (Mar 2, 2003)

> _*Originally posted by lina *_
> Ditch that Orange-Pineapple juice.  Use water instead and cream.  Probs 1 T heavy cream. W8 or Dp could tell you how much...



Even in a post-workout meal?


----------



## jstar (Mar 3, 2003)

Yesterday was a HORRIBLE day!

I BINGED for the second time in 2 weeks!!!! I can't keep doing this with only 68 days to go! I am not getting my suit til the week before and it HAS to fit or I am dead. All that time and money wasted and nothing to show for it. It is stressing me out big time!

I didn't even tell my trainer cuz I am so embarrassed. I should though I guess.

The next freaking 68 days will be perfect or else this is all for nothing!


----------



## lina (Mar 3, 2003)

jstar,

No juice in the pwo shake.  Try some cream as I said and maybe 3-4 strawberries.

Don't panic sweetie!

I'm coming to see you at the show and I don't live too far so don't make me come kick your butt in person!  

So what do you have planned for food today? Maybe you can post that so that can keep you on track.


----------



## jstar (Mar 3, 2003)

Thanks Lina! 

I just e-mailed my trainer and confessed it all! She is getting me a new diet this week so as soon as soon as I have it I will post it & follow it 100%! No more excuses!

And Miss Lina, please make sure to kick my (big) butt if I stray at all. I will be there May 10th so please come introduce yourself to me so I can thank you in person! (I will be in purple).

No more sugary juice, I will sub with cream. Where do you find it and what brand do you get so I can look for it?


----------



## lina (Mar 3, 2003)

At any grocery store.  Buy the "heavy whipping cream" in liquid form that come in cartons.  

But I'm not your trainer so I don't know what he/she has in store for you...might want to check with them first 

Glad your back on track!

Purple is a beautiful color with your complexion!


----------



## jstar (Mar 3, 2003)

Cool  I will look for it Lina. Actually I don't know what is in store for me so I will wait to get my new program and see. And I am officially back in the game!  

I am getting some fabric swatches mailed to me soon for my suit - which I am getting 1 week before the show! (that was my fault. originally I thought she was too booked, went someplace else, but she turned out to be available so I decided to work with her).
Anyways I am looking for a medium purple color like in between these 2 colors:


----------



## jstar (Mar 4, 2003)

*New Plan*

*New Plan* 

Ok I have my new diet together so here it is:

Sun - Rest day - Low Carbs
Mon  - 45 am cardio/Day 1 weights - High 
Tues - Day 2 weights - Med Carbs
Wed - 45 am cardio - Low Carbs
Thurs - 45 am cardio - Med Carbs
Fri - Day 3 weights - High Carbs
Sat - 45 am cardio - Med Carbs

So it looks like this:
Low Carb Days:
2 carb meals
- oats
- sweet potato

Med Carb Days:
3 carb meals
- oats
- sweet potato
- if doing weights:  1cup pineapple juice or banana postwo
- if not doing weights: make it 2 sw. pot. meals

High Carb Days:
4 carb meals
- oats
- 2 meals w/ sw. potatoes
- postwo meal: 1 cup pineapple juice or banana

Basically I have to come up with my own calories/carbs/etc split to make this work for me. I really need your help to critique my diet in the next post. 

For you to be able to critique it properly you probably need to know what I have been eating so let me explain. I have been on the precontest diet for 6weeks now and eating, on average:

2000
C: 195
P: 180
F: 56

Of course, as I said I have been cheating (binging twice) so I need to get it together fast! Up until now a clean day would look something like this:

M1: 
3/4 cup oats
1 egg
1 eggbeater
optional: 3-5 strawberries

M2:
3/4 cup oats
5-6 oz. turkey
1 TBL Flax oil
sometimes a cup of salad

M3:
either MRP (390/40/40/8)
or 1/2 to 3/4 cup oats, 4-6 oz turkey

M4 - optional/preworkout
some turkey or eggbeater/veggies

M5: if postworkout:
8 oz pineapple juice
1 scoop whey
if not then 
5-6 oz turkey or can tuna
1 TBL Flax oil
1 cup veggies/salad

Before Bed:
1-2 scoops protein


----------



## lina (Mar 4, 2003)

*Re: New Plan*



> _*Originally posted by jstar *_
> Basically I have to come up with my own calories/carbs/etc split to make this work for me.



What kinda trainer do you have?  

YOU have to come up with your OWN cals/macros????!!!!

Doesn't matter whether you eat 5000 cals or 1000 cals!????? 

A trainer should spell this all out!


----------



## Britney (Mar 4, 2003)

Lots of carbs there! Wish MY plan looked like that!

Looks good though. The only thing I woudl say is maybe trade turkey for chicken?


----------



## jstar (Mar 4, 2003)

Comments/suggestions please! 

*Sun (Rest) & Wed (cardio)*

M1:
1/3 Cup Oats
1 egg
carton eggbeaters

C: 294.5
C: 27.5
P: 31.3
F: 7

M2:
3.5 oz. sweet potato
4 oz. turkey
1 TBL Flax Oil
1 cup salad

C:373
C: 31.27
P: 28.92
F: 15.31

M3:
2 scoops Ultra Size Protein

C: 240
C: 10
P: 34
F: 8

M4:
1 can tuna
1 TBL Flax oil
1 cup salad

C:325
C: 7
P: 37.5
F: 16.5

M5: 2 scoops Ultra Size Protein
C: 240
C: 10
P: 34
F: 8

Totals:
C: 1472.5
C: 85.77 (23%)
P: 165.72 (45%)
F: 54.81 (33%)

*Thur & Sat - Cardio* 

M1:
1/2 Cup Oats
1 egg
carton eggbeaters

C:344.5
C: 36.5
P: 33
F: 8

M2:
3.5 oz. sweet potato
4 oz. turkey
1tsp. flax oil
1 cup salad

C: 293
C: 31.27
P: 28.97
F: 5.91

M3:
3.5 oz. sweet potato
1 can tuna

C: 288
C: 24.72
P: 39.22
F: 2.61

M4:
1 can tuna
1 TBL flax oil
1 cup salad

C:325
C: 7
P: 37.5
F: 16.5

M5:
2 scoops Ultra Size Protein
C: 240
C: 10
P: 34
F: 8

M6:
2 scoops Ultra Size Protein

C: 240
C: 10
P: 34
F: 8

Totals:
C:1730.5
C: 119.49 (28%)
P: 206.64 (48%)
F: 49.02 (25%)

*Tues - Weights* 
On Tuesdays it's the same plan as above except meal 5 is replaces with my postworkout meal so the macros are different:

postworkout meal:
8 oz. pineapple juice
1 scoop Ultra Size protein

C:260
C: 39
P: 17.8
F: 8.2

Totals:
C:1750.5
C: 148 (34%)
P: 190.44 (43%)
F: 45.22 (23%)

*Mon (cardio/weights) & Fri (weights)* 

M1:
3/4 cup oats
1 egg
1 carton eggbeaters

C: 419.5
C: 50
P: 35.5
F: 9.5

M2:
3.5 oz. sweet potato
1 can tuna
1 cup salad
1 TBL flax oil

C: 428
C: 31.27
P: 39.22
F: 16.61

M3:
3.5 oz sweet potato
5 oz. turkey

C: 253
C:24.27
P: 35.72
F: 1.61

M4:
1 can tuna
1 cup salad
1 TBL Flax oil

C: 325
C; 7
P: 37.5
F: 16.5

M5:
postwo:
1 scoop Ultra Size Protein
8 oz. pineapple juice

C: 260
C: 39
P: 17.8
F: 8.2

M6:
2 scoops Ultre Size Protein

C: 240
C: 10
P: 34
F: 8

Totals:
C: 1925.5
C: 161.54 (33%)
P: 199.74 (41%)
F: 56.42 (26%)

Average for the week:
C: 1715.3
C: 126 (29%)
P: 191 (45%)
F: 52 (27%)


----------



## jstar (Mar 4, 2003)

Yeah no kidding Lina! I mean I know some fitness competitors don't count calories/just us portions but I need the actual numbers to make sure I am doing it right! It makes me wonder if she just sends the same plan to everyone! Anyways...nothing seems to be going right with me for this contest and if I screw up totally I just might have to find another show to do a month or two later so I can DO IT RIGHT!!!

I am going to ask W8, DP and anyone else to please check out my diet and make comments/suggestions.

Britney,
Welcome  I've been reading your journal and it looks good! I think you posted before I posted my new diet...the 2000 cal one from before was what I WAS doing. The new diet is below that.


----------



## lina (Mar 4, 2003)

Are you using Beverly products too? I see the Ultra Size protein powders... if so, is the person who gives you this diet from their company?

Actually your diet looks pretty good.. 

Good idea to ask the experts


----------



## jstar (Mar 4, 2003)

No..this is what I came up with on my own using the "guidelines" given to me. I was thinking of contacting Beverly Int'l but it will take them a week to get me a plan and time is scarce. I buy their products online at: vitaglo.com and I am only using Ultra Size..not all the mass aminos and liver tabs.


----------



## jstar (Mar 4, 2003)

*3/4/03* 

M1
1/2 cup oats
1 egg
1 eggbeater, glutamine, mv

C: 364.5
C: 36.5
P: 33
F: 8

M2:
3 oz. sweet potato
4 oz. turkey
1 tsp. flax oil

C:248.3
C: 20.8
P: 28.7
F: 6

M3:
3.5 oz sweet potato
1 can tuna

C: 278
C: 24.27
P: 39.22
F: 2.61

M4ostworkout**This was before I realized juice was a no-no Switching to cream/berries/protein....

8 oz. pineapple juice
2 scoops Protein
glutamine

C: 250
C: 37.5
P: 23.8
F: 1.7

M5:
6 oz. turkey
1 TBL Flax oil

C:300
C: 0
P: 40.8
F: 15.8

M6:
2 scoops protein

C:180
C: 4
P: 35
F: 3

Totals:
C: 1600.5
C: 123.07 (31%)
P: 200.52 (50%)
F: 37.11  (21%)



*Workout - Legs* 

Squats     12/40  12/50  10/60   10/60
Step-Ups   12/20  12/20  12/20
Lunges      8/30   8/30   8/30
Leg Curls  13/50   7/60   7/55
Stand Calf 20/35  22/35  25/35

I feel it today


----------



## w8lifter (Mar 4, 2003)

K....first of all...you need to ditch the post workout sugar...you need the fat off in 67 days...that is your MAIN goal...correct?...This means no post workout sugar intake...maintain stable insulin levels w/ slow burning carbs only.

Overall, I would suggest lowering your carb intake slightly, and increasing fat. The fat will help to control insulin levels.

Suggestions below....and I'm not even touching the cardio 




> _*Originally posted by jstar *_
> Comments/suggestions please!
> 
> *Sun (Rest) & Wed (cardio)*
> ...




Where do you get your numbers from? Some things seem off?


----------



## Fit Freak (Mar 4, 2003)

I agree....when you need to drop the fat you should definately be eliminating carb sources like 'juice' even if it's post-workout.  

I also find for muself the cycling carbs is difficult to implement...I prefer to get into a routine...go with low carb for about 3 days then have a carb-up meal.

You should also post an updated workout schedule for us to take a look at.

Good luck.


----------



## Dr. Pain (Mar 4, 2003)

w8 covered most of the inportant issues...in another week or two, you will need to lower cream in favor of flax oil...and most likely switch from Ultra Size to Muscle Provider.
Your shakes will then look like:

12 oz Water
2 Scoops of MP
4 frozen strawberries
2 tsp flax

No milk, juices, sugars or CHEATS! 




(we will do more specific meal plans soon, in terms of macronutrients)

You made a comment earlier about planning a show a month or two later.  w8 and I have a policy of being very honest..and if in a few weeks  to a month, it appears you need more time, as in you are "coming in late" we will tell you so...please be open to that if it happens, as we have you best interests at heart! 

 Good Luck 

DP


----------



## jstar (Mar 5, 2003)

Thanks everyone for your suggestions and honesty.
I will make the above corrections starting today.
Will post new totals later...just wanted to say thanks!!!


----------



## jstar (Mar 5, 2003)

BTW, I get my nutrient data from here:

(Or on the product label)

http://www.nal.usda.gov/fnic/foodcomp/ 

Also, my numbers might seem weird to you if I am counting veggies and should not be.


----------



## lina (Mar 5, 2003)

Do you like this better than fitday.com?


----------



## lina (Mar 5, 2003)

Try fitday it's much easier..!


----------



## jstar (Mar 5, 2003)

*3/5/03* 

Cardio
45 minutes elliptical
6:35-7:20 AM
Cal: 647
Miles: 4.41

*Meals: Low Cal/Carb Day:* 
*M1* 
1/3 cup oats
1 carton eggbeaters
2 tsp. flax oil

**substituted flax for 2 yolks...somebody used up all the eggs on me!* 

C:300
C:24
C:27.3
P:9.3

*M2* 
3.5 oz sweet potato
4 oz. turkey
1 cup salad
2 tsp flax oil

C:333
C:24.27
P:28.92
F:10.61

*M3* 
2 scoops Ultra Size
1 tsp. flax oil

C:280
C:10
P:34
F:12.7

*M4* 
1 can tuna
1 cup salad
1 TBL flax oil

C:325
C:0
P:37.5
F:16.5

*M5* 
2 scoops Ultra Size
1 tsp. flax oil
glutamine

C:280
C: 10
P: 34
F: 12.7

Totals:
C: 1517
C: 68.27
P: 161.72
F: 61.81

edited


----------



## jstar (Mar 6, 2003)

*3/6/03* 

Cardio
45 minutes elliptical
6:37-7:22 AM
Cal: 693
Miles: 5.07

*Meals: Med Cal/Carb Day:* 

*M1* 
1/2 cup oats
2 eggs 
1/2 eggbeater
glutamine, mv

C:359
C:37
P:25
F:13

*M2* 
4 oz. turkey
1 TBL Flax
1 cup mixed veggies

C:290
C: 0
P: 27.2
F: 15.2

*M3* 
1 can tuna
3.5 oz sweet potato
1 TBL full fat mayo

C:378
C: 24.27
P: 39.22
F: 13.61

and later:
*M4* 
1 can tuna
1 cup salad
1 TBL flax oil

C:325
C:0
P:37.5
F:14.5

*M5* 
2 scoops Ultra Size
1.5 TBL Cream
4 frozen, unsweetened strawberries

C:355
C:21.5
P:34
F:15.5

Totals:
C: 1707
C: 82.77 (19%)
P: 162.92(38%)
F: 73.81 (39%)


----------



## lina (Mar 6, 2003)

> _*Originally posted by jstar *_
> *3/6/03*
> 
> Cardio
> ...



Excellent!


----------



## jstar (Mar 7, 2003)

Thanks girl! We got 10" inches yesterday! The forecast was originally 1-2" inches at most. Man, they are always wrong!
I need a one-way ticket to Miami Beach!

*3/7/03 - Higher Cal/Carb Day* 

**Workout later will be Back/Triceps/Shoulders/Abs

*M1* 
1/2 Cup Oats
2 eggs
1/2 eggbeater
glutamine
MV

C: 359
C: 37
P: 25
F: 13

*M2* 
can tuna
1 TBL Mayo
1 cup salad

C:305
C: 0
P: 37.5
F: 13.5

*M3* 
3.5 oz sweet potato & cinnamon
1 tsp safflower oil
5 oz turkey

C:293
C: 24.27
P: 35.72
F: 6.3

macros & total to come...
*M4* 
6 oz. turkey
1 cup salad
1 TBL flax oil


*M5 - Postworkout* 
1 small green apple
1.5 scoops US
1 TBL cream


*M6* 
2 scoops US
1.5 TBL cream
glutamine

*Workout* - will post details soon
Pulldowns
Shrugs
Seated Cable Row
Tri Pressdown
Lying Tri DB Ext
Seated Lateral Raises
Rear Delt Machine
Abs - Crunches - Front & both sides 3x15 each


----------



## lina (Mar 7, 2003)

We got about 5" here... It was all fluffy so I went out and scooped it out last night... hubby has a bad back and it's a good light cardio anyway! 

Are you ordering your suit from the local person in Attleboro that does the girls around here?


----------



## jstar (Mar 7, 2003)

Lina you're so positive! 

No, I am working with Caron H. and she is in NY. She is doing all the girl's suits and sending me samples today. I should get them early next week, YEAH!!!


----------



## jstar (Mar 8, 2003)

*3/8/03 - Med Cal/Carb Day* 

no meals as of yet..doing cardio in a sec (45M)

Today marks the beginning of my new week and new routine I will be doing:

*Mondayay One-Back, shoulders* 

(warm up with shldr rehab exercises)
Wide Pulldowns 3 x 12-10-8
Low machine row 3 x 12-10-8
Db Shrugs 2 x 12
Db shoulder press 2 x 12-10
Seated Side Raises 2 x 10-8
Rear Delts-rope on the seated cable row 3 x 10-8-6
Low back extensions 3 x 10 superset with
Ball Pikes 3 x 10

*Tuesday: Day Two-Legs* 
Squat-(free bar!) 4 x 12-10-8-6
Lunges (smith) 3 x 15-12-10
Leg Extensions 3 x 12-10-8
Leg Curls 3 x 12-10-8
Calf machine 3 x 12
Abs: floor crunches 3 x 12 triset with
     Floor obliques 3 x 6 and 
     floor lower crunches 3 x 12

*Friday: Day Three-Chest, arms* 
Barbell Bench Press 3 x -12-10-8
Incline db flye 3 x 10-8-6 
Pec dec flye 2 x 10-8
Pressdowns 3 x 12-10-8
Db Kickbacks 2 x  8-6
Barbell curls (ez curl) 3 x 12-10-8
Db incline curls 2 x 8-6
Abs: decline crunch 3 x 10
     superset with v sits 3 x 10


Split:
Sun - Rest
Mon - am:45 cardio/pm:Back&Shoulders
Tues -pm:Legs
Wed - am:45 cardio
Thurs:am:45 cardio
Fri: pm:Chest&Triceps&Biceps
Sat: am:45 cardio


----------



## jstar (Mar 11, 2003)

*3/11/03 - Med Carb/Cal Day* 

woke up  
45 minutes cardio

*M1* 
1/2 cup oats
2 eggs
1/2 cup eggbeaters

C: 359
C: 37
P: 25
F: 13

*M2* 

I'm at work and we have to go to a stupid meeting at 11 with lunch to follow....but I brought my own meal!!! I am going to swipe some salad though  

4 oz. turkey
2+ cups salad 
1 TBL flax oil

C: 290
C: 0 (Not counting veggies anymore!)
P: 27.2
F: 15.2

*M3* 
3.5 oz sweet potato
can tuna
1 TBL mayo

C: 378
C: 24.27
P: 39.22
F: 13.61

*Workout* 
Legs - see below

*M4 - Postworkout* 
2 scoops U.S.
2 TBL cream
4 berries
glutamine

C:390
C:21.5
P:35
F:18

*M5* 
6 oz. turkey
1 TBL flax oil
1 cup salad

C:330
C:0
P:40.8
F:15.8

Total:
C:1747
C:82.77 (19%)
P: 167.22 (38%)
F: 75.61 (39%)

edited


Squats  12/40   10/50   8/60   6/65
Smith Lunges  12e/15   12e/15  12e/15
Leg Extension  12/40  10/45  8/50
Lying Leg Curl   12/40  10/45  8/50
Standing Calves  12/125  12/150  12/150

Abs:
Hanging Leg Lifts 3x12
Weighted Rope Pulls 15/100  15/110 15/120

I was gonna add the glute kickback machine but the smith lunges really targeted THAT area  

Even though I used the same weights for extensions and curls the extensions were tough while the curls I am going to have to go heavier next time.


----------



## jstar (Mar 11, 2003)

OK back from the meeting & lunch...

basically our company is tanking and our dept. is being laid off. we are all anxious as to when the big day will be and I was hoping we'd find out today but unfortunately this was just a pointless meeting meant to stop the rumors. Oh well. I've scheduled an interview with another company for next week and this one I REALLY want. It's a 35 hr workweek and it's only 3 miles from home. Pays better too  

Onto another subject - my best friend in the whole world finally cracked down and joined my gym! I am so excited even though she said she doesn't want to lift weights (that makes 2 friends in my gym that will only do cardio!) I must use my powers of persuasion to help them see the light! I guess cardio is less intimidating than learning weights cuz you gotta figure out the form, a routine, etc. But still they need to do it! Hmmm I think if I helped her design a routine where she can w/o just in the womens weight area she might do it (how sneaky


----------



## butterfly (Mar 11, 2003)

Can't believe I haven't stopped by to wish you luck yet... shame on me 

GOOD LUCK!!!


----------



## lina (Mar 11, 2003)

Goodluck on that interview!

You can be your friends personal trainer! A lot of women are intimidated by men and I was too.  If you teach them slowly I am sure they will soon see the benefits too!


----------



## jstar (Mar 12, 2003)

Hi Butterfly  !!!
Thanks for stopping in. I love having visitors...helps me stay motivated and makes me want to do my best in this competition.

Thanks Lina  I will let you know how it goes.

Well my pal is meeting w/a trainer from my gym today and then we are taking a HIP-HOP cardio  class tonight. Anyways I am going to see if she wants me to make up a routine for her. The trainers offer everyone a free session once a month so I will pick up where they leave off


----------



## jstar (Mar 12, 2003)

*3/12/03 - Low Cal/Carb Day*  

cardio - 25 minutes...doing cardio class later so I cut this one short by about 20 minutes 

*M1* 
1/3 cup oats
2 eggs
1/2 cup eggbeaters
MV
glutamine

C:309
C:28
P:23.3
F:12

*M2* 
3.5 oz sweet potato
4 oz. turkey
2 tsp flax oil
1 cup salad

C:333
C:24.27
P:28.92
F:11

*M3* 
2 scoops U.S.
1 tsp flax oil

C:280
C:10
P:34
F:12.7

w/o: hip-hop cardio... I am the most uncoordinated fool...but it was fun I guess. It was 1 hr but wasn't all cardio. We did a good ab w/o to start, some stretching and a lot of pausing so it wasn't nonstop. But this, along with the am cardio should be enough for today. Regular cardio from here on out though  

*M4* 
6 oz turkey
1 cup salad
1 TBL flax oil

C:330
C:0
P:40.8
F:15.8

*M6* 
2 scoops U.S.
1 TBL cream
2 berries
glutamine

C:310
C:15
P:34
F:13

Total:
C:1562
C:77.24
P:161.02
F:64.5

G'night


----------



## jstar (Mar 13, 2003)

*3/13/03 - Med Cal-Carbs* 

*Cardio:* 45 minutes - elliptical

*M1* 
1/2 cup oats
2 eggs
1/2 cup eggbeaters
glutamine, mv

C:359
C:37
P:25
F:13

*M2* 
4 oz turkey
veggies-mixed
1 TBL flax oil

C:290
C: 0
P: 27.2
F:15.2

*M3* 
3.5 oz sweet potato
can of tuna
1 TBL mayo

C:378
C:24.27
P:39.22
F:13.61

*M4* 
3 sc. U.S.
1 TBL cream

C:410
C:15
P:51
F:13

*M5* 
6 oz. turkey
2 tsp. flax oil
1 cup mix veggies

C:290
C:0
P:40.8
F:15.8

Total:
C:1727
C:76.27 (18%)
P:183.22 (42%)
F: 70.61 (37%)


----------



## jstar (Mar 13, 2003)

I have a HUGE  headache...from all the fu#$@ing loud  people I work with. I just feel like turning around and saying:

SHUUUUT UP!!!!!!!!!!!!

It's really this one person in particular that is driving me nuts. UGH.
..done venting, for the moment.


DP..I just placed my order for some Muscle Provider. It takes about 5 days to get here but I am thinking of switching at 7 wks out..3/22 (if you agree) Not using much cream right now but I will cut that out completely when I switch to MP.

I can't wait to go home


----------



## lina (Mar 13, 2003)

Hang in there!

Take some tylenol. 

What do you do that these people are soooo loud? Can you put some headphones on and some soothing music  .... ?

Meals are looking good!


----------



## jstar (Mar 14, 2003)

*3/14/03-Higher Cal/Carbs*  

Thanks L!!! I did go to my b/f's apt. and he gave me some Tylenol. I watched TV last night and just relaxed. Today I feel much better and I'm ready for my w/o tonight (chest & arms).

I work in an office with cubicles practically right on top of eachother so you can hear EVERYTHING. I hope in my next job I have an office with a door  

Can't complain too much today, it's Friday (and payday )

*M1* 
1/2 cup oats
2 eggs
1/2 cup eggbeaters

C:359
C:37
P:25
F:13

*M2* 
6 oz. turkey
1 cup veggies
1 TBL flax

C:330
C:0
P:40.8
F:15.8

*M3* 
3.5 oz sweet potato
1 tsp margarine/cinnamon..sooo good 
5 oz. turkey

C:293
C:24.27
P:35.72
F:6.05


----------



## lina (Mar 14, 2003)

Any plans for the weekend?

It's gonna be sooooooooooo nice! 40's and 50's!  

Hopefully we might go into Boston one of the two days.... Oh yes I need to go celebrate my Irish heritage at the St. Patrick's day parade! ....


----------



## jstar (Mar 17, 2003)

Hey L!

How was your weekend? Did you go to the parade? It was so nice out yesterday and looks nice today too.
BTW, Happy St. Patty's day!!!


----------



## jstar (Mar 18, 2003)

Alright I decided not to compete on 5/10 but then decided I still want to even though I won't be ready...crazy, huh? 
But actually my friend convinced me that I should just do it, get the experience, I've already paid for it, etc. That is how I feel too. Anyways I won't have a suit til one week out but that is when I will determine whether or not I am going to attend. If I look halfway decent then yes I will go...if I have no chance of pulling it off then I won't go. This is all my own fault, I am a big fat cheater and that is why I am not ready. I am not going to sit here and feel sorry for myself or expect pity from anyone. Instead I am going to try again and again and again until I get it right. There are a few other shows coming up (Figure) that I want to do and I am not going to fall short of my goals again. The next show I am thinking about is July 26th. There is also one on May 24th but it is only 2 weeks after my contest so I will have to play that one by ear. 

I must say that this weekend when I realized how far behind I was I felt SO mad at myself. I mean I have been thinking about this comp for so long, working towards it and planning for it for months...then boom, it's over like that. That is not a good feeling at all. And that is why I am getting serious and put in the effort. Even with all the other things going on with my life (looking for a job, insane family, etc) I have to have my priorities in order if I want to do this right. I've been letting negative thinking and other problems take up my time and I really should just make ONE plan stick to it and not let anything deter me from carrying out what needs to be done. This was sort of a rude awakining for me but I appreciate anyone who is reading this. I know a lot of people on this board go through similiar issues and always bounce back and tear it up. I love reading the online journals and seeing it all play out. I hope I can provide that same inspiration for people here by making a big transformation. That is part of the reason I post my pics in here. My "after" pictures will be the result of hard work and dedication, just like everyone else. 

Ok, now I am babbling. Just want to say thanks to everyone who reads and/or posts in my journal and that I certainly don't want to let any of you down. (Or myself!)


----------



## Britney (Mar 18, 2003)

Jstar~
No worries. I like yourself was aiming for a May show, only to determine I will not be ready in time- I am doing a JULY show now Physique 2003 in NJ.It was that or rush and sacrifce mucho LBM to lose the fat. Not worth it. It???s better to be prepared and more importantly READY. So when you finally DO the show you will know you gave it your best shot and it won???t matter how you place, because you know in your heart, you already ???won.??? Corny but true. You never know what ???kind of girls??? will be your competition. Some shows have ???beach??? girls and other have ahrdcore fitness girls. 
I would recommend attending the May show to get a feel for it. See how the girls do their turns, ect. And most importantly focus and stay on track to YOUR goal

Good Luck


----------



## Stacey (Mar 18, 2003)

Great advice Brit!!

JSTAR~ Good LUCK! & I totally Feel your pain girl! Although I was not planning on competeing in the next 2 months.. I have gotten mad at myself for cheating, etc.!!

You can do it~~ And we are all hear to listen!


----------



## lina (Mar 18, 2003)

I can definitely relate jstar!   Time just go by so quickly and before you know it one week has gone by and the comp date gets closer and closer.  It is a dissappointment but there will be other shows.  When you do decide to compete you will be ready!

Which July show are you talking about?


----------



## jstar (Mar 19, 2003)

Britney, Stacey & Lina, you girls are the best. Thank you so much for your encouraging words. You've really helped me to pick mysdelf up and keep pressing on!  

Britney, I totally agree with you. I'm definitely going to  attend the May show...whether or not I compete is another story. I am going to aim for a later show, where I can give 110% and step on stage knowing that look the best I can. Fortunately there are some shows coming up so I will have that opportunity. Brit, I read your journal and see the progress you've made and it's really amazing. If you are going to be competing in July you are WAY ahead of the game.

Stacey, thanks for listening  The good thing about IM is that we all share the same interests and all have the determination to push ourselves past our comfort point and be the best we can be. Sometimes that means venting and Lord knows I've done plenty of that  How is your cut going BTW?

Lina,
Thank you too! 

I was looking on the net for shows in my area and came up with these:

6/4   NPC New England Figure - Berkeley Perf. Ctr. Boston
6/22 NABF RI SuperNatural BB&Lady Fitness Modeling BarringtonRI
7/12 NABBA Ms Figure Long Island Oceanside, NY
7/26 ANBC Figure & Fitness Newburyport,MA
8/9 NABF ME SuperNatural BB&Lady Fitness Modeling Scarborough

I am trying to figure out what each one entails. The NABF Lady Fitness Modeling is 2 rounds: swimsuit and evening gown. During the evening gown round you have to go to the mic and introduce yourself. (That's it, you don't have to answer any questions about how you would change the world or anything   ). ANBC I have no idea...it's not posted on their site so I am going to call and see what's up. NPC I don't intend to do but may go to watch and NABBA requires some sort of routine so I am not sure if I want to do that one. We'll see but those are my options.


----------



## jstar (Mar 19, 2003)

3/18/03

Started a new routine and split. This is from Beverly's Body Muscle Journal and if last night was any indication, this is a very solid routine:

Day 1 - Back & Delts - Shock/Plateau Busting Workout:

Back:
Wide Grip Chins 5x5-8
Done slowly with an underhand grip. Arch your back on the way up trying to bring your chest to the bar.

12/Level 16 (on assisted mach)
8/11,8/11,7/11,6/11

Heavy/Light System:
Superset 2 exercises. The first exercise go heavy 5x6-8; on the second go light 5 x8-10:

Bent Rows:       10/50, 6/60, 6/60, 6/60, 6/60, 6/60
One Arm Rows: 10/20,10/20, 10/20, 10/20, 10/20

Delts:

Machine Press: 4x6
6/30 X4

Heavy/Light Dropsets:

DB Presses:
Heavy: 3x6-8
Light: 3x10

8/15lbs + 10/8lbs X 3

DB Lateral Raises: 3x10
10 each arm @ 5lbs. 

It still hurts my left shoulder when I do them together.

Face Down Rows: 3 x 10
Lie face down on an incline bench (with your chest pressed up against the bench). Take DBs and use a rowing motion. Your elbows will go out at the sides. (This is a rear delt/upper back exercise).

10/8lbs, 10/8lbs, 10/10lbs


----------



## jstar (Mar 21, 2003)

I haven't been able to get online much cept at work. My home computer is being hogged and I might just have to do something about that  

Ugh, I only have a minute but here is a basic outline of my diet from 8 weeks out to show time.

I decided to follow a Beverly type diet: low carbs with bi-weekly carb-ups. Every Monday and Friday night. Yippee tonight I get to have carbs  

M1:
2/3 cup eggbeaters
4 oz turkey
3 strawberries or mushrooms

M2:
2 scoops Muscle Provider
2 tsp flax oil
3 berries

M3:
5 oz turkey or 6 oz tuna (can)
lettuce/salad
1 TBL flax oil

M4:
same as #2 or
2 scoops Ultra Size

M5:
same as #3

On Mon & Fri replace M5 with:
1 cup oats
6 oz. sweet potato
4 oz banana
1 cup salad/green veg.
1 TBL olive oil


----------



## Dr. Pain (Mar 21, 2003)

DP


----------



## jstar (Mar 21, 2003)

Hey DP 

OMG it was so funny...I saw you had responded in my journal and I immediately said to my self "Uh oh". I guess I need to chill


----------



## Dr. Pain (Mar 21, 2003)

Not sure I want to have that kind of effect? 


DP


----------



## jstar (Mar 21, 2003)

No that's a good thing! Glad you approve


----------

